# New Mexico Bowl



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

The Thursday odds (which are less accurate here because even though the time period between Thursday and Saturday is the same, there is an out-of-cycle component to the Thursday/Saturday betting dynamic) have BYU by 11.5 over UTEP.

I'm thinking that is a fairly safe bet. Hopefully the last few weeks have been good for the Cougars. I've been out of the loop with finals but they are over now and I'm ready for some football tomorrow.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would spot them 11.5. Should be fun, kind of!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

How is this not the worst bowl game in the nation? Two 6-6 teams, played in the second worst city in the nation? The whole bowl was designed so that New Mexico would get to go to a "bowl" game. 4th or 5th place MWC team? The entire bowl is pathetic. 

Now that said, its my Cougars, so I'll be watching, eating food, and cheering. Reports friday were that there were 7,000 tickets sold for the game. Wow. Especially sad when you consider if you live in El Paso, you could make a day trip of the entire thing. 

Cougs easily cover that 11 point spread. But man, Albacracky sucks. What does the loser of this game get? They have to play in it again next year? Wow.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Easy Gary, it wasn't but a couple months ago we didn't even know whether the Cougs would have a winning season. Based on where we were, the fact that we are playing in December at all has got to be worth something.

It gave the Cougs a couple weeks to practice for next year. It's not about the game today. It's about getting some extra practice time in for next year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Easy Gary, it wasn't but a couple months ago we didn't even know whether the Cougs would have a winning season. Based on where we were, the fact that we are playing in December at all has got to be worth something.
> 
> It gave the Cougs a couple weeks to practice for next year. It's not about the game today. It's about getting some extra practice time in for next year.


Bingo!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

So, is the game being streamed anywhere?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is on ESPN The Y is up 14-0


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Since we gave up the cable and satellite dish, I no longer get ESPN and need to watch it online. Anybody have a link to be able to watch it?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

There's no need to have cable to watch ESPN games, man!

http://www.espn3.com


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks BirdDogger. Unfortunately, Qwest as an ISP doesn't offer access to ESPN3.com :evil:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

stick_man said:


> Thanks BirdDogger. Unfortunately, Qwest as an ISP doesn't offer access to ESPN3.com :evil:


Net neutrality in action!

Cougars are looking pretty good at half time. I think they relaxed a little bit in the 2nd and were content to coast. That's not good. Hopefully they come out in the 3rd and get some urgency back.

There's only 1 bowl game where a win means anything, but I'll take a win, meaningless or not.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Unfortunately, Qwest as an ISP doesn't offer access to ESPN3.com


WTH??? I'd never even heard of an ISP blocking access to websites until today. I can't beleive that crap! I'd get rid of Qwest ASAP.

31-10 at the half. BYU is clearly the better team in this game. That UTEP touchdown throw gave us a look at life without Andrew Rich. Ouch! Raleigh got burned big time on that one.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

A fun game to watch. We got beat deep a few too many times but the offense really seems to have it together. I can't help but wonder if the season would have been different had we not started with the 2 quarterback system. I thought that was a bad idea from the beginning. I think it just prolonged the learning curve for Mr. Heaps.

Now that he's got the season under his belt, I think we're looking forward to a bright and blue future in independence.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> *But man, Albacracky sucks.*


 :?: Whats your beef with Albequerque? It ain't that bad. El Paso is a lot worse.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Unfortunately, Qwest as an ISP doesn't offer access to ESPN3.com
> 
> 
> WTH??? I'd never even heard of an ISP blocking access to websites until today. I can't beleive that crap! I'd get rid of Qwest ASAP.
> ...


I have Qwest - just checked and had no problem getting ESPN3.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I worked for Qwest on the DSL side and never heard of them blocking a IP address. Now some other providers will limit your bandwith witch could cause you problems if you were with them.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Critter said:


> I worked for Qwest on the DSL side and never heard of them blocking a IP address. Now some other providers will limit your bandwith witch could cause you problems if you were with them.


I concur, I worked on the DSL side for 5 years and never once ran across any blocked IP addresses. I would guess its a problem on your end if you are using Qwest as your carrier.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > *But man, Albacracky sucks.*
> ...


You are absolutely correct in that El Paso is a lot worse. But still. In my travels across this great land of ours, it is my opinion that El Paso is clearly the worst city in the United States. And it is also my opinion that Albuquerque is the second worst city in the United States. I've spent considerable time there over the years, and it is a freaking hole. I wouldn't give a boot full of warm spit for that place, or any place in New Mexico for that matter. The only thing Albacracky has over El Paso, is it isn't adjacent to Jurarez.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, it was good to see a little practice game, fun game to watch. There are about 7 teams of this caliber on next year's schedule, so get used to it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Well, it was good to see a little practice game, fun game to watch. There are about 7 teams of this caliber on next year's schedule, so get used to it.


This... for the win. Woooo go Cougs. :lol: :roll: You beat UTEP who trotted out their QB who might as well have been running on one leg and crutches. Stellar....

The only good thing about that bowl, according to my buddy from Wyoming who I guess has actually been to one, was that the trophy is some really pretty pottery thing that looks pretty cool. As it was... the game was exactly as Huge put it... a practice game for next years exhibition of independent FAIL. :lol:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Here are my thoughts after watching the NM Bowl:

1) This bowl was rightfully rated the least interesting bowl match-up this year. It was kind of surreal to watch BYU play on New Mexico's field without New Mexico, and to see half of the already puny stadium empty. But as bad as the NM bowl is, BYU simply did not deserve any better after choking against Utah and finishing the regular season 6-6. Ironically, if they had beaten Utah they would probably be playing in the Vegas Bowl again, and facing a beat down of monumental proportions by Boise State. I for one am glad they avoided that kind of humiliation.

2) Jake Heaps was surgical. The future looks very bright with 3 more years of Heaps to Hoffman, with a little Juice Quezada on the side just to break things up. Oh, and add Ross Apo and Drew Phillips to the mix as well. All they need now is another star TE to emerge. My money is on Mahina.

3) Andrew Rich will be greatly missed. What a stud! He is probably my favorite BYU football player of the last decade. He ALWAYS gave everything he had, every play of every game. He left it all on the field. And he was such a great play maker. It will be very difficult to replace him next year. 

4) Mitch Payne will also be greatly missed. He never had great range, but he emerged as a solid and reliable kicker inside 40 yards, and never missed a critical kick except the one blocked by Utah this year, and that one cant be blamed on him. I hope Bronco is able to find someone to replace him next year as he sure seemed to have a hard time doing that back in Fall camp. Please tell me it is not going to be Riley Stephenson.

5) Probably the best news of the day was hearing that BYU picked up yet another USC transfer - Hebron Fangapo - in addition to Uona Kaveinga. Both will be eligible to play next year and with all the other starters returning next year, except for Vic So'oto, the defensive front seven is going to be awesome. The biggest question mark for the defense next year will be the secondary, with Bradley, Logan and Rich all leaving, but that is kind of par for the course at BYU.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't faint.... really, don't. I will go out on a limb here and say that playing the WAC competition he'll be up against next year, Jake Heaps is going to look great if the line can protect him. Hell, he showed that against Utah. If he has time, he'll hit the right guys... they just have to catch it.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> Don't faint.... really, don't. I will go out on a limb here and say that playing the WAC competition he'll be up against next year, Jake Heaps is going to look great if the line can protect him. Hell, he showed that against Utah. If he has time, he'll hit the right guys... they just have to catch it.


He's not going to be facing just WAC competition next year. He will face some SEC, Big 12 and Pac 12 competition as well. BYU could end up playing as many as 4 ranked opponents next season. Unfortunately, most of them will be on the road.

The O-line could be an issue next year if Matt Reynolds opts to enter the draft, but I think he will be back as he would probably be, at best, a 3rd round pick and will decide to return and play his senior year in hopes of raising his draft stock. We will have to wait and see though. The only other O-line starter they will lose is Jason Speredon, who is good but replaceable. That and Luke Ashworth is pretty much it on the offensive side of the ball. Ashworth will be missed a little, but the incoming talent of Apo and Phillips should be an upgrade. Everybody else returns.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I hope Bronco is able to find someone to replace him next year as he sure seemed to have a hard time doing that back in Fall camp. Please tell me it is not going to be Riley Stephenson.


Justin Sorensen will be back from his mission. Assuming he's still got the leg he had in his pre-mission days BYU will be more than fine. That dude can kick it a mile.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> That dude can kick it a mile.


Yes, he can, but his accuracy left a lot to be desired his freshman year (2007 I believe), and he failed to beat out Payne for the starting job. His accuracy may improve, or it may be even worse. You never really know when guys come back from their missions. I will hope for the best, but for me this is a MAJOR question mark for next year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My take on the game-
UTEP sucks. But still burned our cover-corners deep for TDs three times.
Heaps is really accurate and is coming into his own. He will be extremely good.
The receivers finally learned to catch the ball. 
Bronco admitted he screwed up the whole QB situation, but he is still saying that it is open competition in spring ball. What did these guys promise to Riley? Sheeeshh.
The New Mexcio bowl sucks because New Mexico sucks. That state could go away and our Country would be better for it.
Looking ahead to next year, there is not a game on the BYU schedule that is not winnable. And the team WILL be better next year. I am encouraged.

BYU got the bowl and opponent they deserved? Do you really deserve a bowl when you are 6-6? But whatever. It is games like that that Utah built a 9-bowl game winning streak. 

To the Justin Sorenson question - seems like I'd heard he ripped his kneed or ankle or something on his mission and came home for surgery and rehab. Did he go back out? Anyone know more? Am I totally off my rocker on that one?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Don't faint.... really, don't. I will go out on a limb here and say that playing the WAC competition he'll be up against next year, Jake Heaps is going to look great if the line can protect him. Hell, he showed that against Utah. If he has time, he'll hit the right guys... they just have to catch it.


Why don't you go talk about the Las Vegas bowl somewhere else? :roll:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Yes, he can, but his accuracy left a lot to be desired his freshman year (2007 I believe), and he failed to beat out Payne for the starting job.


I think the starting job was Payne's because his name is Payne and Sorensen was leaving on a mission. The competition was a dead heat between the two down to the last weekend before the opener. Payne turned into a very accurate kicker inside of 40 yards and I think JS can do the same. 
For the 2008 season Sorensen was 100% on extra points, he handled all the kickoff duties and managed a 40% touchback ratio (Riley Stephenson's was 19% last year and 35% this year, while Mitch Payne managed 0% for his career). Of Sorensen's 81 kickoffs in 2008, only 3 went out of bounds. Sorensen was 1/3 on field goals from beyond 50 yards. He did not attempt anything closer. I'm really hoping Sorensen's leg is OK. I hadn't heard that he hurt the knee.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Why don't you go talk about the Las Vegas bowl somewhere else? :roll:


 :lol: Bitter much? Guess the beatdown of a nobody doesn't do much to wash out the taste huh? Enjoy that cupcake schedule next year.... odds are we'll see some more "remember '84" shirts by the folks in blue if they run their WAC awesomeness in 2011. :roll:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Are those remember 84 shirts still available? I would love one. It's the one thing they say you can wear that Utah fans can't, and it just gets under their skin. I think Max Halls family was wearing them and casued a drunk Utah fan to pour his beer a couple years ago, and another fan to shoot his pistol off. I love those 84 National Champs shirts.

I hear Utah fans will unveil the new "WE CAN BEAT USC NOW! THANKS FOR THE SANCTIONS" T-shirts next year, but they won't be released until they actually do it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Are those remember 84 shirts still available? I would love one. It's the one thing they say you can wear that Utah fans can't, and it just gets under their skin. I think Max Halls family was wearing them and casued a drunk Utah fan to pour his beer a couple years ago, and another fan to shoot his pistol off. I love those 84 National Champs shirts.
> 
> I hear Utah fans will unveil the new "WE CAN BEAT USC NOW! THANKS FOR THE SANCTIONS" T-shirts next year, but they won't be released until they actually do it.


Not sure.... I'd imagine somebody somewhere will have one. Why wouldn't they? I'm actually surprised we haven't seen more of them, especially after this display of awesomeness last Saturday. 

By the way, this is one converted Ute fan that doesn't think Utah beats USC next year. Isn't it funny that Dodger is the one that took this topic from being about BYU and the NM bowl to being about Vegas and the Utes?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Are those remember 84 shirts still available? I would love one. It's the one thing they say you can wear that Utah fans can't, and it just gets under their skin. I think Max Halls family was wearing them and casued a drunk Utah fan to pour his beer a couple years ago, and another fan to shoot his pistol off. I love those 84 National Champs shirts.
> 
> I hear Utah fans will unveil the new "WE CAN BEAT USC NOW! THANKS FOR THE SANCTIONS" T-shirts next year, but they won't be released until they actually do it.


 :roll: Gotta love '84. Nothing like running the table in the WAC and barely squeeking out a win against a 6-5 team for the championship :lol: :lol: :lol: . Funny how all of the Cougs comebacks are from a game over a mediocre opponent 26 years ago :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you go talk about the Las Vegas bowl somewhere else? :roll:
> ...


Bitter? Hardly. I would just like to have a party without having to throw out the trash every time.

You hijack everyone of my threads to gibber about "1984 this" and "independence that." If you don't like BYU then go talk about it somewhere other than where the folks who like BYU want to talk about a game. Take your friends with you.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, this is one converted Ute fan that doesn't think Utah beats USC next year. Isn't it funny that Dodger is the one that took this topic from being about BYU and the NM bowl to being about Vegas and the Utes?


No one mentioned the Utes in this thread until you did. As I've told you at least 3 times, we can say good things about BYU without saying bad things about Utah. You don't get that.

I told you to go take your Utah discussion somewhere else. And, since the Las Vegas Bowl was, at the time, 2 days away, I thought maybe that would be a good subject for you to talk about, elsewhere.

But you aren't interested in talking about Utah, you want to talk about hating BYU. That's fine, just do it some place else. You're like a 3 year old that doesn't know how to wipe running around and getting crap on everything you touch. If you are going to get crap on everything, do it in your own room.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > HighNDry said:
> ...


ORLY? :shock: :lol: I believe when I mentioned them it was to play a compliment to Mr. Heaps on his play against them. You're the one who went off on a tangent about discussing the Vegas Bowl.... perhaps you need to re-examine your rants before you just go spiraling yourself into a frothy rage. :twisted: As far as getting crap on everything, I suppose thats a typical comeback for folks like you who have a hard time accepting anything other than pure mancrushing on anything BYU football related. I get that in your little bubble, everything is fresh and clean and painted in blue and white.... unfortunately, or fortunately, the rest of us don't live in that same bubble so I guess you just have to deal with that little bit of reality.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

What? The above quote isn't mine. How did you make that a HighNDry quote? I never said it. I never typed it. I cannot take responsibility for it.

Looks to be a riverrat77 quote.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

As usual RR, you have entirely missed the point and dodged the issue. 

I didn't go off on a tangent on the Las Vegas Bowl, I told you to go talk about it somewhere else. I don't care what you had to say about Utah. I'm telling you to keep your crap out of my threads. Start your own crap throwing threads if you want to throw crap at BYU.

Finally, even if I wanted to mancrush on BYU, not that I'm agreeing with you, what right do you have to intervene and assert your "reality?" It's the same issue. It's none of your business. If you can't keep it on topic, which you have proven time and time again that you cant, take it somewhere else. All I'm saying is that if you insist on acting like a 3 year old, do it in your playpen. My threads are not your playpen.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> As usual RR, you have entirely missed the point and dodged the issue.
> No... I definitely get it. You think because I brought up Utah that I was bagging on the Y or "hijacking" your thread. You're wrong. I'm not ever going to come right out and give the Y a compliment. Its no secret I am not in love with that school but found it appropriate to pay Heaps a compliment by saying he played well against Utah. Go read what I wrote again and take off those ridiculous blue colored glasses for two seconds. :roll:
> 
> I didn't go off on a tangent on the Las Vegas Bowl, I told you to go talk about it somewhere else. I don't care what you had to say about Utah. I'm telling you to keep your crap out of my threads. Start your own crap throwing threads if you want to throw crap at BYU. Where did I show any indication that I was going to talk about the Vegas Bowl? Jumping the gun a bit aren't you? You brought it up... not me, and I actually had no intention of doing so. I was NOT throwing crap at BYU, although its entirely doable if you don't chill the hell out. Get off your high horse... you're looking like a jackass. 8)
> ...


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Remember this? Before you even mentioned Utah?



Riverrat77 said:


> This... for the win. Woooo go Cougs. :lol: :roll: You beat UTEP who trotted out their QB who might as well have been running on one leg and crutches. Stellar....
> 
> The only good thing about that bowl, according to my buddy from Wyoming who I guess has actually been to one, was that the trophy is some really pretty pottery thing that looks pretty cool. As it was... the game was exactly as Huge put it... a practice game for next years exhibition of independent FAIL. :lol:


That's a pure and simple hijack and that's the one I'm referring to. Did you forget about that one?

You argued that I derailed the thread because I started talking about the Las Vegas Bowl. That's not true. You had already interrupted. I suggested another topic that you might want to talk about, somewhere else. I never said you were going to bring it up. I gave it to you as a suggestion of something else to talk about somewhere else.

If you want to come to this thread and voice your opinion on the game, that's fine. You did it. But, then you wandered into your repetitive "independence fail" nonsense. That has nothing to do with the bowl game. If you want to talk about "independence fail," go start your own thread and you can sit in there and talk about it with yourself.

Who among the kid that builds a sandcastle and a kid that kicks the sandcastle down looks like a jackass? You're so insecure with your own team that you have to constantly have to denigrate the other or try to prove that your team is better. I've asked you to not do it in the threads about BYU and for BYU fans. You either cannot help yourself or will not do it. I'll let the forum decide which of us is the jackass.

You're slightly more articulate than CS but just as selective with your facts, memory, and blind hatred that the comparison does him a disservice. Take heart though, you are just as wrong as he is and that's something that you can both share.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So if I say what everyone else realizes or agree with Y fans who question BYU's awesomness.... thats bad? Gotcha. 8) 

About the hijack, it was just an opinion.... seems folks carried on quite well (other than you who immediately flew into a rage) after that comment, keeping it on track about the bowl game.  

I'd be the first to tell you Utah got worked by BSU, and TCU and Notre Dame.... so no trying to make "my" team look better here. Matter of fact, this year I think both teams are pretty bad against good competition. I just think BYU is crappy all the time obviously, so I post that. Anymore, I think I'd almost post it even if it weren't true, because your reaction to it is pretty hilarious. 

Oooop... well, here comes the track repair crew for you.... carry on. 8)


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I never said you were trying to make your team look better. In fact, that's been one of my points all along. You don't care about making Utah look better, you only care about making BYU look worse. That comes off as petty.

No matter. Merry Christmas to you and I hope your hip feels better. My bro dislocated his hip last March and so hip problems aren't something I'd wish on anyone, not even someone that hates BYU.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, Merry Christmas to you and your family as well. The hip.... man, I'm not sure when or if it'll feel better. Surgery is in January sometime, then six months of rehab before I can even attempt to run on it. Its gonna be a tough row to hoe. No hunting, no fishing, no football, no softball.... lots of couch time and I'm sure, frustration at being crippled. Anyway, hope you have happy holidays. Lots of football still to happen but its gonna be a long off season.


----------

